# Airport Extreme error -4 when configuring from a PC



## rkoshar (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello, 
I am in the process of converting basically my entire e-life to Mac, and upon installing the new AirPort Extreme I could not get past the "error -4" issue that many windows users have apparetnyl faced.
After going over this with Support a few times, I asked what the "Configure Other..." was under File on the navigation for the Airport Utility.
By punching in 10.0.1.1 it worked!!  I was able to setup the Airport and the wireless worked.  Support (level 2) was surprised and they really wanted to push it off on either a firewall setting I had (it's a company machine) or a windows issue, not the case at all.
Now - the utility STILL gives me the error -4 upon launching, but I just go through the Configure Other and it works like a charm.

Next up... Bonjour and the HP1200 Laser Printer...


----------

